# IA 12/13 Information!



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Evening All,

Technically Morning :laugh: As its 3:30am.

Anyhoo, During a random search for any rumours on the Dominus Armoured Siege Bombard myself and HOBO have been discussing, from the IA:A 2nd Ed. book; I came across this small piece of information and image, as i understand it, straight from FW at Games Day:



> As for IA12...as already iterated, Imperial Penitnant Legions, Minotaur Marines and Tzeentch Chaos. According to Alan Bligh, the chaos will be an even mix of demons, traitor guard and marines, a la what Vraks had. He said the story WILL NOT be 1K Sons, but a different, new Tzeentch Warband, but conversion kits for 1K Sons are being done.
> 
> Also for IA12...it was supposed to be DE. But they've re-written the story for them and feel one book wasn't enough? So maybe two books for the DE
> 
> The 3 new DE raiders (1 with 2 Pulsars, 1 with 6 Lances and one very similar to the Tantalus) were used to get the correct idea of size for the Tantalus. They won't be made at present due to time constraints and not needing them. Come IA13 (if it is DE) theres a strong chance they could return













Chaos getting some love! and Thousand Sons conversion kits! Plus Dark Eldar!

Intriguing to say the least, but i shall leave you to decide just what to believe 

Enjoy.

Alice


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this, though I still want Necron IA goodness! I would spend... _millions..._

Though I suppose with CSM release looming on the horizon some badass FW models could get me back to my original army.

Good find, madam!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

heh, another IG vs random enemy of the imperium IA i see.

IA11 was very dissapointing for me as a SW player, since I was promised some cool SW, but still have yet to see anything really just for us space puppies.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks interesting. I wonder if the Tzeentch stuff mentioned will be CSM or Daemons. Either way I will be interested to see what rolls of the lines.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

when is slaanesh gonna get some lovin (pun intended) by FW?

but Tzeentch YAY!:so_happy:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Love Tzeentch!

The traitor guard are the most interesting I think to see the way they take them, I don't picture Tzeentch guard in rags and scrap

Based on what the other powers got we Wiill likely see a deamon prince, and herald pack and some upgrade parts, as they said not 1k sons I'll hold my breath on these. You can take Tzeentch a myriad of ways, not all of which appeal to my slant

Tzeentch deamon engines like the blight drone and slaughterer will be cool

Overall cautious optimism I think!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm. A penal colony built into a barren rock of a world with labyrinthine tunnels? Sounds more like a place to find Necrons. But I am all for some DE as well, though for actual models that sounds like I am still waiting.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Hmm. A penal colony built into a barren rock of a world with labyrinthine tunnels? Sounds more like a place to find Necrons. But I am all for some DE as well, though for actual models that sounds like I am still waiting.


 
Sounds more like a place you'd find Riddick. :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Hmm. A penal colony built into a barren rock of a world with labyrinthine tunnels? Sounds more like a place to find Necrons. But I am all for some DE as well, though for actual models that sounds like I am still waiting.


Sounded to me like the setting of Alien 3.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Slightly underwhelmed by what is essentially the recycling of Vraks, what with the Daemons, renegade militia and traitor legions. Minotaurs? Pah, where are the White Scars? 
On the other hand, I am very much looking forward to new Dark Eldar...


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like they are gearing up to sell zone mortalis sets.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to say that I heard that Necrons would be in the next Imperial armour. At the Badab campaign war part 2 there was a seminar given by Alan bligh and he said that Necrons would be in the next imperial armour.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Groedius said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say that I heard that Necrons would be in the next Imperial armour. At the Badab campaign war part 2 there was a seminar given by Alan bligh and he said that Necrons would be in the next imperial armour.


The same guy that this thread's information came from? Interesting.

We shall see 

Alice


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Groedius said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say that I heard that Necrons would be in the next Imperial armour. At the Badab campaign war part 2 there was a seminar given by Alan bligh and he said that Necrons would be in the next imperial armour.


FW Necrons have been put back, 
the forgeworld team want a longer time to prep them,
IA14 sounds about right


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

At the Forgeworld open day on April 1st Alan Bligh held a seminar there saying the next IA was Necrons V Minotaurs, and I personally had a 15 minute conversation with him about what we could expect to see, he wouldn't give much away but he did say it was well under way


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

More loving for my Minotaurs! Was happy enough to actually get Enkomi and Moloc, to get any more is pure gluttony! Love it.:biggrin:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Groedius said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say that I heard that Necrons would be in the next Imperial armour. At the Badab campaign war part 2 there was a seminar given by Alan bligh and he said that Necrons would be in the next imperial armour.


Well someone somewhere is wrong, GD 2011 they said that it would be Minotaurs vs tzeentch

Source: http://darogscompany.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/gamesday-uk-2011.html


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

I can only guess that since GW 2011 they have changed plans but I was at his seminar he gave at warhammer world at the Badab war part 2 campaign were he said it was Necrons VS minotaurs other then that he would not give much away.

He also stated that the Land raider spartan type that was shown at the Forgeworld open day is being prepared for mass production and should be out soon for those whom are interested.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry just re-read my post, sorry if I sounded abrupt!!  Yeah plans could have changed, with the release of the Necron codex (which wasn't released until after GD) could tie in well with a new imperial armour book. 

I've stopped listening to forge world when they say their not doing stuff any more, was asking for months and months if they had any plans for a Spartan (brings back fond memories of me Dad helping me build one when I was but young) and they said no, no plans what so ever  

So tbh the next/future books could hold anything.
Would love to see FW do more xeno's based books, I love the Imperium but i think its time to look at other conflicts? Races? Expand on lesser races (would love some Hrud miniatures) eta eta


----------

